# Roland TD-11K vs Yamaha DTX522K



## Mike (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm looking to buy an electric kit and was wondering if anyone here had any experience or opinions of the two kits. I'm not a fan of Alesis (don't like the modules or samples) and feel these are probably the best two competing kits for about $1000 max. I have no experience with either and don't have a way to try them, but that's never stopped a single purchase I've made.

Metal will primarily be played on the kit so durability and accuracy of triggering are very important. 

So what do you think?


----------



## AlexThorpe (Nov 17, 2015)

I just bought a TD-11KV a couple weeks ago. I originally bought a TD-11k but ended up returning it and ponying up for the nicer kit for the full mesh pads and nicer cymbals. I don't have much experience with Yamaha sets but I will say the Roland kit plays pretty nice, and plugs into my computer through USB and I can trigger Superior drummer quite easily with it. 

The stock sounds are fine for just jamming around but I wouldn't want to use them for any sort of recording capacity.


----------

